# Where to get parts for a Clark 664 skidder



## plasticweld (Jun 11, 2013)

I have a 664 Clark with a disc brake, the o rings that are part of the caliper are shot, I have tried the parts store and equipment route does anyone have some suggestions Bob


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 11, 2013)

hey I have a 664, brakes never worked since I had her.try gasburg equipment in va. sorry I don't have the number and could be spelled wrong. i'v had clarks over 20 years, stay in touch.


----------



## jrcat (Jun 11, 2013)

Dont know if this will help but you can try them H&R Construction Parts and Equipment | New, Used Construction Parts


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 11, 2013)

I got some converter seals from some were in nj. can't remember the name.


----------



## jrcat (Jun 11, 2013)

Give me a few days I have a contact for the most obscure parts you can think of.. I just have to find it again. This lady was a hoot to deal with, it might take a week and you wont hear anything then out of the blue she finds these parts ...


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 11, 2013)

I got old parts manuels if need um


----------



## plasticweld (Jun 12, 2013)

If someone has a part number for the seals I could probably find a seal. I know this brake was used for something else before clark used it so if anyone else knows what this might of came off of, it would help..Bob


----------



## plasticweld (Jun 12, 2013)

I found the parts, real helpful folks Harold's Logging in Maine had the parts In stock and they are being shipped today their phone number is 207-942-8331. they do used and new parts and when I asked him about parts for the 240 Jack he told me if he did not have them that he could find them. A good number to have in your phone...Bob


----------



## nhlogga (Jun 12, 2013)

plasticweld said:


> I found the parts, real helpful folks Harold's Logging in Maine had the parts In stock and they are being shipped today their phone number is 207-942-8331. they do used and new parts and when I asked him about parts for the 240 Jack he told me if he did not have them that he could find them. A good number to have in your phone...Bob



Most guys around me get parts for the ol clarks and 'jacks from harolds. They say super place to deal with.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 12, 2013)

plastic, I was just about to ask you the year and serial. glad ya found um. and thanks for sharing the info.


----------

